# you guys get your money clip?



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

mine came today. wish it had serving to do with habanos like last year's gift. it's an awesome gesture though.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

jabuan said:


> mine came today. wish it had serving to do with habanos like last year's gift. it's an awesome feature though.


Hey JoJo ~~I did'nt get mine yet but word has it that it's a cigar stand Lol! Don't feel bad almost everyone thought it was a money clip. Mess with it and you'll see:smoke2::thumb::boink::noidea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Landed the other day my girlfriend Jamie who at times buys me Seegars thought it was a money clip as well.
It came addressed to her so she opened it it was marked Christmas ornament on the declaration sticker.
Anyways when i opened it up and put a Seegar in it she said and i quote.
"Now why didn't i think of that"
Then we went out to dinner after desert i had a Partagas 898V and she whipped it out of her purse.
This one is a keeper smart Dame for sure.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

protekk said:


> Hey JoJo ~~I did'nt get mine yet but word has it that it's a cigar stand Lol! Don't feel bad almost everyone thought it was a money clip. Mess with it and you'll see:smoke2::thumb::boink::noidea:


LOL. I feel stupid as hell. I didn't even take it out of the packaging cuz I opened it in the car. hahaha. wow. what a dummy! 
thanks for enlightening me mike. and now that I've opened it and actually see the quality it's nice as hell!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Then we went out to dinner after desert i had a Partagas 898V and she whipped it out of her purse.
> This one is a keeper smart Dame for sure.


agreed! you're a lucky man.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Always a nice gesture. I like it better then last years hat.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I did not get one.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't get one... I feel left out.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Got one with my last order. R is a cool guy... would post a pic here but don't want a mod lashing.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got mine yesterday, though the surprise was somewhat spoiled it put a smile on my face.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

haha my wife looks for "her" gift every year. She hasn't gotten hers yet, but I'm going to try and sell her that it's a money clip so I can keep it lol.


----------



## ck475 (May 25, 2013)

HA HA ! Mine came yesterday. I guess now I know where a lot of you shop!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I got mine Tuesday. Pleasant surprise


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

A miniature, flatter version of those packages I love to see arrived in my mailbox a few days ago. Nice quality, and has some weight to it.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Yep, class act all the way. Very nice gesture.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Not even a pic for us losers...


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

455 Punch said:


> Not even a pic for us losers...


Sorry Brother but its branded and a pic will put up a vendor which isn't allowed.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

455 Punch said:


> Not even a pic for us losers...


it might look allot like my banana holder


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

pmr1010 said:


> I didn't get one... I feel left out.


Me neither..and me too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Jordan23 said:


> Me neither..and me too.


+1 pen hat and other things but no clip yet


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

I got the banana holder also.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Got it today. Thanks for the heads up on what it is, I would have been puzzled


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> Sorry Brother but its branded and a pic will put up a vendor which isn't allowed.


Ah, OK, that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Heath said:


> it might look allot like my banana holder


Cool, thanks, kind of how I imagined it (without the banana though).


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Heath said:


> it might look allot like my banana holder


hahahha. that's awesome.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

2nd one landed today came in my name of course!
Jamie stood there with this angry look on her face and says!
"I suppose mine gets retired"?
To which i responded.
"Of course not dear yours is the first in the rotation".


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Mine showed up yesterday. And yes the vendor name is everywhere.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Dang, Tony gets two and I haven't seen mine yet! I have a feeling it's still on its way. My last order took almost a week longer than usual, so I think things have slowed down in this part of the country.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

My Banana holder arrived today.


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Nothing for me yet. 

Still my favorite vendor though.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

I got a corndog holder yesterday. I haven't made a purchase in a while, so it's probably one of the second-tier gifts.


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

Just got mine about 10 minutes ago. I love that they send us stuff like this.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is probably my favorite gift since he sent the lighter a few years back.

Realized this is my fourth Christmas present from him. Hard to believe it's been that long.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I got mine today also. Before last week I hadn't ordered since May, but he is one of a kind.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> 2nd one landed today came in my name of course!
> Jamie stood there with this angry look on her face and says!
> "I suppose mine gets retired"?
> To which i responded.
> "Of course not dear yours is the first in the rotation".


And that is the correct answer Tony... Any other and you would have been in the doghouse! LOL


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I spoke too soon. It was waiting in the mailbox when I woke up a little while ago.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

can't recall how long ago, but my favorite gift was the leather 2 cigar holding case lined with cedar, can't recall how many times i've used it


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

LGHT said:


> can't recall how long ago, but my favorite gift was the leather 2 cigar holding case lined with cedar, can't recall how many times i've used it


Damn sounds nice! I'd like to see it if you can post up?


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

I got mine and I'm a new customer. Glad to know he is such a trusted vendor by all the responses here.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Haven't got mine yet. Is there an order limit? I've bought 5 boxes this calendar year from this one.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

UTKhodgy said:


> Haven't got mine yet. Is there an order limit? I've bought 5 boxes this calendar year from this one.


I just got it yesterday and i have only bought 3 or 4 boxes. I'm sure its in the mail.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still waiting like Andrew....

I am reminded of the adage,"good things come to those who wait."


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Got mine today. Class act. To say thanks ordered a couple boxes.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Got mine about a week ago . Might actually use this. "R" always surprises and never seems to forget. It's a little too short for a rod holder though, lol.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

greige matter said:


> Got mine today. Class act. To say thanks ordered a couple boxes.


This is a great idea. I would love to do this as well but alas, still nothing in my mailbox. I'm still hoping. I think I'll just have to spend more next calendar year!

:boohoo:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Laynard said:


> This is a great idea. I would love to do this as well but alas, still nothing in my mailbox. I'm still hoping. I think I'll just have to spend more next calendar year!
> 
> :boohoo:


I think it was lost in the mail! I got one and I only ordered once.


----------



## magoo6541 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was wondering who you guys were getting your gifts from and then mine came the other day. 

Glad to know everyone else shops where I do. He's a great person to work with and has been nothing but helpful.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I think it was lost in the mail! I got one and I only ordered once.


I still have a little faith it'll show up. My most recent order was stateside in two days, sat at customs for four, then in the hands of USPS for another four (not including weekends). If mine was in a later round to go out, it could still be on the way.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Many things are taking longer than they should,remember its the Holiday season.
Sit tight i am sure you where not forgotten.
The man is aces a finer vendor does not exist!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Still arriving, just got my "money clip" today


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Rhube. I ran out to check the mail after reading your post and mine was there. I was not forgotten!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:rockon:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I get my cigars shipped to a different address. I found out Friday, that my clip had been there for about 2 weeks. 

So I have it now.


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got mine!!!!!


----------

